# PH ready for planned shift to ‘cashless’ society



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

handling banknotes is one of the reasons why Covid virus spread easily
Some experts have warned that Covid-19 may remain infectious for weeks on banknotes.

March 9, 2021 
SOURCE: PH ready for planned shift to ‘cashless’ society: Palace


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

haha, now the wife will tell me I need to buy all my relatives cellphones so I can send them G-Cash for their daily handout of money.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

There are plenty of good reasons to go cashless, but I do not think the Philippines tech infrastructure is even close to ready.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

As some wag said, as long as the govt keeps taking the money then certainly we will be cashless.. the cash is all gone..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I did witness a lady in front of me at PureGold Grocery pay for her items with Gcash.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Problem to pay bribes cashless


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Problem to pay bribes cashless


Perhaps all the traffic police will be issued with card readers.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Zep said:


> haha, now the wife will tell me I need to buy all my relatives cellphones so I can send them G-Cash for their daily handout of money.


Instead of one like gotta give this more....👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍 LOL


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Instead of one like gotta give this more....👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍 LOL


I agree but I'm sure Zep is Joking. (hope)

What Tukaram said is on the mark, one of my whinges for a long time and the better half keeps reminding me "it creates more jobs like this".

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> I agree but I'm sure Zep is Joking. (hope)
> 
> What Tukaram said is on the mark, one of my whinges for a long time and the better half keeps reminding me "it creates more jobs like this".
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I wish I was joking. Only part that is a little untrue is most of them already own cellphones (thanks to you know who). 

This is why you do not live in the same town as where your asawa grew up. lol


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> I wish I was joking. Only part that is a little untrue is most of them already own cellphones (thanks to you know who).
> 
> This is why you do not live in the same town as where your asawa grew up. lol


Off topic, soz.
Ah, ok. Well to each his own. We give PHP 40K electronic transfer to Mum and Dad every year and that's it, we set those boundaries 8 odd years ago and have wavered but learnt. A loan to the SIL 5 years ago of 10K to help with the nieces nursing tutor fees and yes it was made clear it was a loan and was never repaid, Ben asked her (his sister) a couple of times and was fobbed off, now even he says no, don't bother asking. 

As for cashless here? We are still paying our power bill in cash in their office and many times ask about auto debit or direct deposit, "no sir, cash only" We always pay the same or next day as there are no queues but a computer is easier.
IMMI every 2 months, cash, never even in Intramuros ever saw a debit card machine.
I remember having a problem with our bank some years ago with an ATM withdrawal, everything that was discussed was laboriously hand written then typed into the computer, I asked why not straight into the computer, the very patient lady advised that they don't trust their system as it crashes often and data is lost so a hard copy is put on file so it can be re entered if needed,,,,,,,, cashless? In the Philippines? Maybe in 20 years.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> I wish I was joking. Only part that is a little untrue is most of them already own cellphones (thanks to you know who).
> 
> This is why you do not live in the same town as where your asawa grew up. lol


Thanks for your candor Zep and I'll bet many of us are dealing with similar issues, for sure I am, I live right next to the In-laws and I'm not sure you can get away from them even if two islands over because they still get around they get out and about more than I do, I don't live to far from Tagatay and I've never been there but In-laws go frequently some even ride their bikes so about a 30 mile/48 kilometre ride plus, one in-law uses a kids bike it has one speed only.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Off topic, soz.
> Ah, ok. Well to each his own. We give PHP 40K electronic transfer to Mum and Dad every year and that's it, we set those boundaries 8 odd years ago and have wavered but learnt. A loan to the SIL 5 years ago of 10K to help with the nieces nursing tutor fees and yes it was made clear it was a loan and was never repaid, Ben asked her (his sister) a couple of times and was fobbed off, now even he says no, don't bother asking.
> 
> As for cashless here? We are still paying our power bill in cash in their office and many times ask about auto debit or direct deposit, "no sir, cash only" We always pay the same or next day as there are no queues but a computer is easier.
> ...


We have another payment or cash transfer service that just opened in our Municipality it's called ML huillier and they do accept electrical bill payments and after looking at the Google map of locations they are everywhere ML huillier


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Mark. I think the point here is "cashless" and yes while we have bank accounts and credit/debit cards and even Gcash which is convenient has to be loaded with cash (folding pesos) in person none of these really have a place in a cashless society. Cashless = bank and the ability to pay bills online/auto debits and all the ****ers getting onboard.

I have paid my council rates, reregistered my cars and trucks, paid my taxes to the ATO, ASIC, electricity and gas accounts, mobile and land lines, internet,,,,,,,, whatever in Australia for 20+ years online, quick and painless. Even for all the different states and road systems in Australia, toll roads are one account with auto top up linked to your debit or credit card and you can travel anywhere within a country over 25 times the size of the Philippines and not have to think about it, 15 plus years and working perfectly. BTW no fees or minimum 500 pesos for this toll system and 500 pesos for that toll system nor going to a 7/11 store to top up......... The transponder is free in Australia. Guess what? I have done this 20 + times for cars and trucks over the years from my computer, not lining up like a bloody cow for 6 hours to get a sticker and pay cash for the privilege here. Perhaps a little bitter because I well know it doesn't have to be this way.
I found a reasonable investment rate some 12 months ago with a bank in Australia, not my own bank that I deal with, I was in the Philippines and opened an account online in 20 minutes and shoved a sizeable amount there and nary a problem, no tellers, no manager, access online with no one time passwords unless I want to shift funds, same as my regular bank and they both have my PH. mobile number.

My better half simply says "that's how it is here" and the oligarchy make it so for better or worse and the Filipino people believe and adhere to an antiquated controlled system.

You Know, a little off topic but we have Globe at home wireless internet for 2 years now and from memory has dropped out twice in that time and never buffered while watching a flick. Ben used to scratch lots of plastic cards purchased from 7/11 in the early days and then we found Gcash,,,,,,,,, still loaded with cash at Puregold or 7/11 but no more scratching,,,,,,, but? IMO 100% stupid.
Why not auto debit?

That was my b*tch for the day, soz.

Cheers, Steve.

Cashless here? Wait for it,,,,,,,


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Digital payments make traces an proofs. Bribing is illegal both for payer an reciever., o I suppouse they want cash. So aa long as it's common with bribes, Phils isn't ready for cashless. If the involved think of digital make proofs


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Why beggars in China are now accepting mobile payments


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Cebu bus operators ordered to use cashless payment method
March 11, 2021 
SOURCE: Cebu bus operators ordered to use cashless payment method


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Cebu bus operators ordered to use cashless payment method
> March 11, 2021
> SOURCE: Cebu bus operators ordered to use cashless payment method


I see many problems with implementing this because it only hurts the elderly and very poor so they end up walking in the heat.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

How would they change to cashless as long as it's hard for poor Filipinos to even get a bank acoun...t? 
And if they get one, they have to keep minimum 500p at the acount to keep it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> How would they change to cashless as long as it's hard for poor Filipinos to even get a bank acoun...t?
> And if they get one, they have to keep minimum 500p at the acount to keep it.


The likes of gcash you don't need a bank account, you can top up at supermarkets, 7eleven etc. Many more filipinos have mobile phones than bank accounts.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> The likes of gcash you don't need a bank account, you can top up at supermarkets, 7eleven etc. Many more filipinos have mobile phones than bank accounts.


 Yes many more. But such make digital trace too if used for bribes


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> How would they change to cashless as long as it's hard for poor Filipinos to even get a bank acoun...t?
> And if they get one, they have to keep minimum 500p at the acount to keep it.


They have service here called Cebuana Lhuillier and similar that are every where and you can actually open an account and you get a card just for this company and so if you need money you have access but at least it's an account.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> They have service here called Cebuana Lhuillier and similar that are every where and you can actually open an account and you get a card just for this company and so if you need money you have access but at least it's an account.


 I knew of Lhullier, have used them too, 
but I didn't know they have cards. Good to know


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I knew of Lhullier, have used them too,
> but I didn't know they have cards. Good to know


They can use this card at any location it's better than having cash laying around the home and they have you fill out a lengthy form to get this.

I'm trying to get my daughter to stick her money at Cebuan Lhullier because she has had it stolen now twice but she's hard headed.

It's called Micro Savings here's a link Micro Savings Link


----------



## Johnny B (May 27, 2013)

"Around 54 percent of policemen have a normal body mass index, while 36 percent are overweight and 9 percent are obese, said PNP OIC Lt. Gen. Archie Gamboa"

I wonder if a cashless society will fix this.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Johnny B said:


> "Around 54 percent of policemen have a normal body mass index, while 36 percent are overweight and 9 percent are obese, said PNP OIC Lt. Gen. Archie Gamboa"
> 
> I wonder if a cashless society will fix this.


Perhaps a sugar tax on donuts will help


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> Cebu bus operators ordered to use cashless payment method
> March 11, 2021
> SOURCE: Cebu bus operators ordered to use cashless payment method


That may work at the terminal, but along the bus routes there are huge sections with no phone signal, or wifi (especially in the mountains). How does one pay, with no connection? We take Ceres quite often and very rarely go to a terminal. 😎


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

> Lunkan said:
> How would they change to cashless as long as it's hard for poor Filipinos to even get a bank acoun...t?
> And if they get one, they have to keep minimum 500p at the acount to keep it.


The likes of gcash you don't need a bank account, you can top up at supermarkets, 7eleven etc. Many more filipinos have mobile phones than bank accounts.

Firstly, Kabayan accounts (at least at BDO) require zero pesos to keep the account open, better half has one.

Secondly for our 2 Gcash accounts all deposits are cash, folding pesos whether Puregold or 7/11, no debit or credit cards, kind of defeats the purpose if you want to go cashless. In this country cash is king and yes we have said this before. While yes occasionally we use debit or visa transactions , never Amex (in fact I closed my account with them a month ago) 80% of our transactions are cash.
Banks in this country are 30 to 40 years behind western standards,,,,,,, perhaps it's the employees? Another topic I will b*tch about shortly.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> The likes of gcash you don't need a bank account, you can top up at supermarkets, 7eleven etc. Many more filipinos have mobile phones than bank accounts.
> 
> Firstly, Kabayan accounts (at least at BDO) require zero pesos to keep the account open, better half has one.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Useful for paying employees without risking get robbed when fetching cash to all.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> Good to know. Useful for paying employees without risking get robbed when fetching cash to all.


Never thought of that, trouble is are the employees required to have a bank account? It appears that most prefer cash and also have the right to refuse SS and Philhealth deductions from their wages,,,,,, more fool them when they get older.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Never thought of that, trouble is are the employees required to have a bank account?


 Not requered, but when I started thinking years ago of starting business in Phils and thought of risks if take out cash before salary days, then I thought of the problem told to get pay by bank card they had to have bank acount with minimum 500p at iit allways.



bigpearl said:


> It appears that most prefer cash


 Yes sure.



bigpearl said:


> also have the right to refuse SS and Philhealth deductions from their wages,,


 I have never heared of, but I have seen oifficial info saying it's requered to be paid. And employers have to be registered at SS, PhilHealth and Pay-Ibig.
(Although these official infos I collected some years ago, so it's possible it's changed since then.)

But people have possibility to chose alternatives costing MORE, including more relatives in PhilHealth), and can chose to pay fees when not having income too. (I believe in all three).


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We are looking at employing 5 to 6 workers for up to 12 months and a few other shorter term periods for a couple of other guys (renderers etc). We went to our local DOLE office some weeks ago to enquire about the correct procedures.

Yes you are correct that we as employers have to register in many roles including BIR and the list goes on (Filipinos love paperwork) but according to the manager we had a meeting with (called himself the engineer?) the employees have a choice to have SS and PH deductions taken from their wage, he also advised that most in the construction industry elect no deductions. He also recommended/advised an employment contract between us and any workers stating all the obvious pitfalls to cover us in the future. That's only what we have learnt to date. Now to find an attorney who is up to speed with employment contracts, wish us luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

Great for government control.

Not so great for privacy.

Who wins?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Personally I have nothing to hide from any government, neighbours are a different story and more of a meddlesome worry. OMO but the sooner all countries move to cashless the better, no more queues (well less) but as said here it will take a long time to reeducate no different to the litter problems,,,,,, bribes as mentioned. The LTO and their system here seems to be the best example of an inefficient poorly implemented system, lost time and wages for the poor suckers standing inline bending over because it's too difficult to stand up and fight for a better system?

If you have something to hide? Do what the wealthy do or go and live in the back blocks.

Again OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

Arguing that you don't care about the right to privacy because you have nothing to hide is no different than saying you don't care about free speech because you have nothing to say.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Personally I have nothing to hide from any government, neighbours are a different story and more of a meddlesome worry. OMO but the sooner all countries move to cashless the better, no more queues (well less) but as said here it will take a long time to reeducate no different to the litter problems,,,,,, bribes as mentioned. The LTO and their system here seems to be the best example of an inefficient poorly implemented system, lost time and wages for the poor suckers standing inline bending over because it's too difficult to stand up and fight for a better system?
> 
> If you have something to hide? Do what the wealthy do or go and live in the back blocks.
> 
> ...


Many reasons why we live here and one of them is the cost of living and I keep getting reminded that it's a developing country or 3rd world and I've seen many changes from the LTO but they are very slow upgrades they seem to be every decade. My first visit in 2003 to the LTO was a one window and about 50 people plus waiting and standing outside in the heat but now you have a numbering system and wait your turn with monitors, seating, and cooling fans all around but still the one cashier and each and every single window has a specific purpose plus the redundancies of paper work sort of like Immigration, it's always a 2 -4 hr wait or sometimes you have to come back the next day after you've paid the fixer to perform this function for you (my area), I've heard from other Expats in central and northern Luzon that have a much better services.

I've saved up enough and with stimulus help from the US I can buy a newly used vehicle but my wife now says no... we've suffered enough with used vehicle maintenance, repair shop over charges and for sure she has had enough of the LTO. I was also going to buy a 3 wheeled type Rickshaw unit new but now with the highway road widening in some area's they are banning trikes and 3 wheeled units so good thing I didn't do that.

The other issue is that if everything is streamlined then so many lose their jobs plus no more express fees to the cashier to make it faster. I hear calls from one of the Senators (yesterday) that they would like to see road worthy Jeepneys on the roads again and possibly some government help in changing out their engines to a more Euro compliant one.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

conildlf said:


> Arguing that you don't care about the right to privacy because you have nothing to hide is no different than saying you don't care about free speech because you have nothing to say.


What planet are you from? I offered my opinion, no arguments,,,,, only from you. Your two scenarios contradict each other, as you can see I have plenty to say and as this is an open forum, free speech and our obviously differing views on privacy and free speech perhaps needs another topic. Off you go sport.

BTW perhaps you could quote off when replying so we are all on the same page but assume you are looking at me? Use the forum properly.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone that is worried about privacy needs to unplug the net from their PC and throw their smart phone away. We already do not have privacy - we may as well enjoy some of the benefits.

I love the monthly travel map that Google Maps sends me, I love the fact that all my hotel and flight info, that is emailed, is automatically added to my Google travel page, I would also love the ability to travel cashless. 

It is not that I 'do not have anything to hide', it is more that we already cannot hide ha ha 😎


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Many reasons why we live here and one of them is the cost of living and I keep getting reminded that it's a developing country or 3rd world and I've seen many changes from the LTO but they are very slow upgrades they seem to be every decade. My first visit in 2003 to the LTO was a one window and about 50 people plus waiting and standing outside in the heat but now you have a numbering system and wait your turn with monitors, seating, and cooling fans all around but still the one cashier and each and every single window has a specific purpose plus the redundancies of paper work sort of like Immigration, it's always a 2 -4 hr wait or sometimes you have to come back the next day after you've paid the fixer to perform this function for you (my area), I've heard from other Expats in central and northern Luzon that have a much better services.
> 
> I've saved up enough and with stimulus help from the US I can buy a newly used vehicle but my wife now says no... we've suffered enough with used vehicle maintenance, repair shop over charges and for sure she has had enough of the LTO. I was also going to buy a 3 wheeled type Rickshaw unit new but now with the highway road widening in some area's they are banning trikes and 3 wheeled units so good thing I didn't do that.
> 
> The other issue is that if everything is streamlined then so many lose their jobs plus no more express fees to the cashier to make it faster. I hear calls from one of the Senators (yesterday) that they would like to see road worthy Jeepneys on the roads again and possibly some government help in changing out their engines to a more Euro compliant one.


Most,,,,, well myself live here because of a relationship with my partner and yes while the cost of living here is by my standards extremely cheap, ie a quarter of the price or less than in Oz,pick the winner, to buy this property where we are now with all the services and conveniences in Oz ould be 10 to 15 times the price, winners are grinners and while I b*tch about the inefficiencies here and the proverbial "it doesn't have to be this way, you Filipinos do that to not only yourselves but every one living in this fine country", the likes of me will never change the cr*p we deal with here. Cashless in the true sense? When all are onboard will be 20 plus years here, Is it any different to or no than going into the new local "Ingco" tool shop last week to look at their wares, only to be confronted with 3,,,,,, not one, on occasion 2 sales assistants in other shops but yes 3,,,,, IMO but the same sized store in Oz would have been run by one person.

Aside from cashless, LMFAO. Get the useless helpers out there on the tools or road gangs and earning a quid instead of standing in their shop trying to make a sale without masks/social distancing saying come look sir,,,,,,, I can't because of social distancing laws, yes sir sorry, they move away. OMO but the system here is what, 50, 80 a hundred years old? 
I said this before many times that learning starts in pre school and for the stubborn that go all the way to year 12 and end up selling nothing in a tool shop but have their retainer,,,,,, life goes on and next week they are selling air conditioners for a company in another that only deals in cash. 

I love this property here and all the foibles that arise, relatively easy to deal with but unfortunately all the other ****e that comes up in external dealings,,,,, I'm sure most hear my whinge and as for a cashless society,,,,,,here?
Express fees? Pull the other one. Why not simply incorporate that into the fees so the likes of myself stop whinging? Streamline. Doh. Even IMMI only accept cash here. Cash is king.

Bitter and twisted? At times yes.



Cheers, Steve.


----------



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

Tukaram said:


> There are plenty of good reasons to go cashless, but I do not think the Philippines tech infrastructure is even close to ready.


There is NO good reason to go cashless, unless you want the government to know everything about you and all that you do.


----------



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

Tukaram said:


> Anyone that is worried about privacy needs to unplug the net from their PC and throw their smart phone away. We already do not have privacy - we may as well enjoy some of the benefits.
> 
> I love the monthly travel map that Google Maps sends me, I love the fact that all my hotel and flight info, that is emailed, is automatically added to my Google travel page, I would also love the ability to travel cashless.
> 
> It is not that I 'do not have anything to hide', it is more that we already cannot hide ha ha 😎


no they just have to be smart enough. Look at China and how it grades its citizens and penalizes and even jails them for low social scores.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LemSaDipolog said:


> There is NO good reason to go cashless, unless you want the government to know everything about you and all that you do.


Plenty of good reasons to go cashless unless you live in the mountains. The government knows what you are up to unless you led a very sheltered life.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Aside from cashless, LMFAO. Get the useless helpers out there on the tools or road gangs and earning a quid instead of standing in their shop trying to make a sale without masks/social distancing saying come look sir,,,,,,, I can't because of social distancing laws, yes sir sorry, they move away. OMO but the system here is what, 50, 80 a hundred years old?
> I said this before many times that learning starts in pre school and for the stubborn that go all the way to year 12 and end up selling nothing in a tool shop but have their retainer,,,,,, life goes on and next week they are selling air conditioners for a company in another that only deals in cash.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I hear you Steve loud and clear. What most people don't realize is that these workers don't have a high school diploma many have a fake diploma and many don't even make it past 4th grade if that. So the requirement from the previous Administration was that all workers needed at least a High School diploma so what happened next was fake diploma's people have got to work.

You can tell someone who has graduated High School they do speak some English or get buy well but those that hide as you come in... forget it they are working on fake degrees in order to survive.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Plenty of good reasons to go cashless unless you live in the mountains. The government knows what you are up to unless you led a very sheltered life.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Yeah, I lived almost completely cashless my last few years in the US (2008-2012). I loved the convenience of it. I paid for everything with my credit card, and paid off the card every month. 

As for Big Brother knowing what we do... I am sure they already know pretty much anything they want to know.


----------

